# JDBC Treiber laden



## vegeta (22. Aug 2006)

Hallo, ich wollte eine einfache Datenbankanwendung schreiben und experimentiere
mit JDBC. In der Literatur steht das der Treiber in der CLASSPATH variable gesetzt werden muss. 
Klappt es auch ohne? es ist nicht gearade userfreundlich wenn bei jedem Rechner die classpath 
variable gesetzt werden muss. Ich dachte an sowas wie WEB-INF/lib, das funktioniert in JSP. Ich habe
schon einiges probiert aber hat alles nicht geklappt. Danke


----------



## Gast (23. Aug 2006)

du kannst ja auch deine vm mit dem classpath parameter starten! -classpath ./f00.jar
ansonsten es gibt noch ein classpathhacker der zu runtime den classpath neusetzt (was ich aber ugly finde).
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=300557

und beim pocketpc habe ich persönlich wegen platzmangel (255 zeichen in vernüpfung), in nem netten antscript die lib jars alle unjared und dann alles (src, libs) wieder zusammen gepackt in einem jar  dann muss man wenigstens kein cp für die libs mehr setzen...


----------



## vegeta (24. Aug 2006)

ich hab jetzt einen anderen weg eingeschlagen, und zwar hab ich die JDBC JAR Datei entpackt mein code rein und
die manifest datei angepasst. klappt auch wunderbar. Der einzig nachteil ist das die Anwendung jetzt nur noch mit einer einzigen Datenbank arbeitet, kann ich aber in kauf nehmen.
gruss


----------

